

Show HN: Last week's rate of submissions and comments on HN - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/HN_ItemsPerHour.png

======
ColinWright
I saw this item which appears to ask about rate of submission to HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4083310>

I happened to have some data handy, so I graphed the number of items submitted
per hour for the first 7 days of June. This is the graph.

To answer the question as a "per day" number, here are the numbers of items
submitted per day, using BST day boundaries:

    
    
        Fri Jun 1 : 732
        Sat Jun 2 : 409
        Sun Jun 3 : 357
        Mon Jun 4 : 738
        Tue Jun 5 : 799
        Wed Jun 6 : 805
        Thu Jun 7 : 763
    

First item numbers for each day were:

    
    
        Fri Jun 1 00:03 4050886
        Sat Jun 2 00:03 4056301
        Sun Jun 3 00:00 4059458
        Mon Jun 4 00:01 4061963
        Tue Jun 5 00:00 4066417
        Wed Jun 6 00:00 4071429
        Thu Jun 7 00:02 4076648
        Fri Jun 8 00:02 4081786
    

Thus going by item IDs, the number on each day were:

    
    
        Fri Jun 1 : 5415
        Sat Jun 2 : 3157
        Sun Jun 3 : 2505
        Mon Jun 4 : 4454
        Tue Jun 5 : 5012
        Wed Jun 6 : 5219
        Thu Jun 7 : 5138
    

The ratio of comment to submission is then:

    
    
        Fri Jun 1 : 7.4 comments per submission
        Sat Jun 2 : 7.7 comments per submission
        Sun Jun 3 : 7.0 comments per submission
        Mon Jun 4 : 6.0 comments per submission
        Tue Jun 5 : 6.3 comments per submission
        Wed Jun 6 : 6.5 comments per submission
        Thu Jun 7 : 6.7 comments per submission
    

_Edited to remove unwarranted precision in times_

